# Düngen tropischer Seerosen und Lotos



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit Osmocote gedüngt, kann man zum Düngen eigentlich auch Blaukorn unten in die Töpfe geben?

Wenn ja, in welcher Dosierung?

Womit düngt man das Wasser in einem 90 l Behälter in dem Eichhornia, die etwas blass wirkt, schwimmt?

Gibt es neuerdings auch speziell zu empfehlende Seerosendünger?

Gruss
Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Brigitte,

im BG Heidelberg verwenden die Gärtner zur Düngung der __ Lotos und der trop. Seerosen auch Blaukorn und es schadet den Pflanzen nicht.

Auf meinen Ratschlag hin, den Lotos doch neu zu pflanzen in den geheizten Freilandbecken hat er letztes Jahr dann auch im BG heidelberg endlich reichlich geblüht.

Es funktioniert also auch mit Blaukorn sehr gut, nur lassen sich diese Größenverhältnisse, die ein BG hat nicht so einfach auf einen privaten Garten übertragen.

Wenn Blaukorn, dann als unterste Schicht, wie bei Osmocote aber etwas weniger als die max. angegebene Konzentration, dann sollte es evtl. auch im Topf/Kübel funktionieren (BITTE KEINE SCHLÄGE WENNS NICHT KLAPPEN SOLLTE!!!!!!!!!)

Ich dünge das Wasser mit starkzehrenden Schwimmpflanzen mit einer Lösung aus Blaukorn. Dazu löse ich eine Handvoll Blaukorn in einem Eimer Wasser vollständig auf (dauert etwas) und gieße diese stark konzentrierte Lösung dann in kleinen Mengen zu den Schwimmpflanzen. Das hat bei mir bis jetzt immer gut funktioniert OHNE ALGENBLÜTE!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Meine __ Lotos sind dieses Jahr schöner denn je und ich hoffe, dass sie auch noch blühen. Die Seerosen mikern etwas, der  lange Winter hat ihnen zugesetzt. Ich werde alle im nächsten Jahr  mit Blaudünger düngen.

Eine Handvoll Blaukorn auf wie viele Liter Wasser, ungefähr, und in welchem Verhältnis fügst du die Brühe dem Wasser bei? Die Hyazinthen sind jetzt schon beinahe gelb.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo Brigitte,

ich löse eine gute Handvoll Blaukorn in einem Eimer Wasser auf und gieße von diesem Konzentrat ca. 1L in einen 10L Eimer den ich dann mit Wasser auffülle. Diese dann verdünnte Lösung gebe ich dann in das Wasser mit den zu düngenden Pflanzen (immer gleich soviel, wie reinpasst).
Das Wasser dann etwas bewegen, damit eine gleichmäßige Verteilung stattfindet.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juni 2006)

Danke, werde ich machen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

nur eine kurze Anmerkung noch:

Wir düngen auch mit Blaukorn, allerdings sehr vorsichtig und lieber etwas öfter wenig, als einmal zuviel.
Im letzten Jahr haben wir im August letztmalig gedüngt und das war zu spät. Die Pflanzen sind nicht mehr ausgereift!!!


Im 95-Liter Kübel geben wir alle 3 Wochen 1 Teelöffel Blaukorn.


Christian


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

Hi.

Also ich dünge neu gepflanzte Seerosen mit Blaukorn. Und zwar mische ich eine Hand voll in das Substrat (ein Gemisch aus Lehmiger Erde und Sand). Meine Seerosen sind letztes Jahr gewuchert wie sau. Die großen Seerosen habe ich diese Jahr noch nicht nach gedüngt und sie wachsen immer noch sehr gut und blühen vor allem viel. Die kleinen habe ich mit Düngekegeln nach gedüngt.

Da mir langweilig war habe ich mal eine kleine Skizze gemacht, wie ich meine neuen Seerosen pflanze und dünge.  
Mal sehen was die Experten sagen.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Mirko,

klasse Skizze, die du da angefertigt hast. Nach dieser Methode sollte es eigentlich gut funktionieren, mit Blaukorn zu düngen. Eine Handvoll dürfte auch nicht gleich zu einer Überdüngung führen.

Schön zu sehen ist auch, dass nicht in das gedüngte Substrat, sondern in die obere Schicht gepflanzt wird, andersrum wäre schlecht.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2006)

Hi.



> klasse Skizze, die du da angefertigt hast.


Danke!




> Schön zu sehen ist auch, dass nicht in das gedüngte Substrat, sondern in die obere Schicht gepflanzt wird, andersrum wäre schlecht.


Hab mir gedacht das es besser so ist, wenn ich das Rhizom in den Kies pflanze. Da mir das Rhizom schon mal fast verfault wäre, weil ich es wahrscheinlich zu tief gepflanzt habe. Ist mir ein zu hohes Risiko.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2006)

Hab noch mal ne Frage zum nachdüngen. 

Wieviele Düngekegel soll ich pro Pflanze nehmen?




Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo Mirko,

ich würde jetzt im Juli nur noch 2 Stück geben, die Kegel halten ja eine Zeit und ab August würde ich nicht mehr düngen.


Grüße
Stefan


----------

